# [SOLVED] hptmv6 driver and hptsvr

## Aonoa

I have a HighPoint RocketRaid 2220 fully functional except for it's management software. Some versions of the software claims no driver is loaded, and now finally at least the webgui 1.4.4 loads and let's me log into the interface, but the interface does not find any devices or my raid5 array.  It used to work with previous hptmv6 drivers and previous webgui versions, but now I couldn't say what those versions were. The bios on the card itself is version 1.02 and could be updated to the latest 1.05, but I'm not sure what good that would do really. What's more annoying is that the linux flash software highpoint provides won't find any raid card to update. Besides this the raid5 array works as intended.

I was wondering if anyone had come across similar problems and found a solution already?

EDIT: Rebuilding the RAID array itself after it recently had some errors fixed the problem.

----------

## pvanthony

 *Heion wrote:*   

> I have a HighPoint RocketRaid 2220 fully functional except for it's management software. Some versions of the software claims no driver is loaded, and now finally at least the webgui 1.4.4 loads and let's me log into the interface, but the interface does not find any devices or my raid5 array.  It used to work with previous hptmv6 drivers and previous webgui versions, but now I couldn't say what those versions were. The bios on the card itself is version 1.02 and could be updated to the latest 1.05, but I'm not sure what good that would do really. What's more annoying is that the linux flash software highpoint provides won't find any raid card to update. Besides this the raid5 array works as intended.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had come across similar problems and found a solution already?
> 
> EDIT: Rebuilding the RAID array itself after it recently had some errors fixed the problem.

 

Having a problem to start hptsvr. Getting the following error.

# hptsvr

Driver is not loaded.

The driver is set as follows.

# cat /etc/hptcfg

rr232x

Using WebGUI-Linux-v1.4-6-061507.tgz. Installed the x86_64 version.

Bios is V1.6 and the driver version is V1.6 using the open source

version for linux.

Kernel version is 2.6.22 gentoo x86_64

Need some advice on how to get the web admin to work.

Anything that I need to lookout for? Any advice at all will be truly helpful.

P.V.Anthony

----------

